# What music gets you going in the morning?



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

There are 3 songs that never fail to get me going in the morning..


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

Actually I wake up to a Spanish News station at top volume...get it loud enough and...






But Miss Lee is timeless


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I never saw a picture of her when she was young. She was pretty  My step mom had an album of hers. I can't remember it being played though. Thanks


----------



## Meringue (Feb 8, 2016)

Music in the Morning  :grumpy: ! Oh no not for me, I'm definitely not a "lark", but an "owl" just our BBC Radio 4 News station for me till I'm fully alert.


----------



## Lon (Feb 8, 2016)

[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]9:42https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y46Y1aXQQw[/COLOR]​[h=3]Carlos Santana -- Oye Como Va [[ Official Live Video ]] HD[/h]


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

ANYTHING Santana is perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Lon said:


> [COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]9:42[/COLOR]​*Carlos Santana -- Oye Como Va [[ Official Live Video ]] HD*


OMG I love that song, but I always screw up the lyrics. I'll have it stuck in my head now & I sound stupid like this when I sing it LOL

Note that Christine sings " That's the night that they hung an immigrant ham.." LOL


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I really didn't know what WIDE AWAKE was until one day I was awakened by my youngest daughter playing this full blast lol....


----------



## Arachne (Feb 8, 2016)

my choice would be Aerosmith. Saw them live with my son a few years back, Steven still can rock..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I love 'Walk ThisWay'


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

I like to wake up slowly, softly and sensually ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Led Zeplin


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I have those days sometimes Phil. Though I don't do sensual in the morning... I try not to think about it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Led Zeplin


That's a Whole Lotta Love.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> That's a Whole Lotta Love.....




And a Stairway to Heaven, right up to the Houses of the Holy, where you go In Through The Out Door ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

The music of my coffee pot brewing die erste Tasse!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The music of my coffee pot brewing die erste Tasse!



Is that a Disney song? I tried to look it up,,but am still clueless


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

Housework is usually done to "Abba's Greatest Hits".

The rest of the time, I really get going to some good blues....the "down and dirty" ones.  I can't dance worth a darn but I sure can move those old bones to the right music.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2016)

This puts me in a good mood in the morning,afternoon or night !


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 9, 2016)

Metalica
Korn
Drowning Pool


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Praise Music with my morning coffee gets my day off to a great start.:love_heart:


----------

